# navarre beach causeway



## FSUNOLE (Oct 10, 2013)

Went fishing on the southernmost part of the causeway under the small bridge and had much better luck than I expected. Started with nothing but a bunch of small nervous sheepshead swimming along the seawall but then my line started screaming and I managed to pull this 22 inch pomp to shore! I couldn't believe it, I didn't know that they were in the sound at all, let alone all the way in Navarre. Finished off the afternoon with an 18 inch flounder. Both the flounder and the pomp were caught under a cork with a live shrimp.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

What a great suprise.....thanks for sharing............


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice Job.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

nice pomp!!!! i might need to hit the causeway up!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I never thought they came that far up in the bays until one day I started catching one after another at Garcon Pt. Bridge.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Love those Abu Veritas rods man. & nice catch!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

caught my first one in the sound too. nice pomp!


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Around 4 or 5 years ago, they were killing pomps there about this time of year. I believe the bite lasted a few days. Nice fish ....


----------

